# Another poisonous plant question



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

I know I'm a pest 
But I am being hyper-aware of plants growing in my yard because I don't want to get goats and accidently kill them because of just not knowing.

We have a big bush of a plant called Plumbago (also known as Doctorbrush or Ceylon Leadwort), and it wasn't on any listings of plants poisonous to goats, but I did some research and found one small article thing about a test they did and they found that it was dangerous 

Article here

I'm a bit worried but I have found literally NO other mentions on any other sites 

I was hoping the goats could actually eat it away because it's really big and kind of an annoyance.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh , I dont know off hand , but I will ask my hubs tomorrow , he knows alot about weeds and things like that .

When in doubt keep the goats away from it till you can get more info 
about it. Or maybe cover it with something. If you dont mind that it dies, cover it with a trash can and put some thing on top so it doesnt get knocked over...


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks for the help 

I should probably get rid of it because of that one site but I found it strange that no others had mentioned and was wondering if anyone has experience with it. 

Also, it's a *little* bit big just to put something over it hehehe


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yeah , I thought about it being too big for something to be put over it , but I already sent the message , lololol

I will check whatever books I have and get back to you about it.
Maybe its safe and you will save yourself alot of work


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Oh and some things that might help your hubby identity it:
It has small pale blue flowers and have these little stem things that are sticky and just stick to animals fur like glue hahaha









And here's a picture of mine up close


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Here you go, looks like it can cause abortion in pregnant does and the root may be poisonous. Otherwise is seems safe. http://www.crescentbloom.com/plants/Specimen/PI/Plumbago%20zeylanica.htm

This book though says that one species can be toxic under unknown conditions even though they graze sheep on it in South Africa. Another is unknown. It's on page 40. http://ufdc.ufl.edu/UF00049270/00001/44j

Probably not worth the chance.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Oh Thankyou! That eases my mind.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Wait, double check the book I found too. Make sure what species it is.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

ohhhh 
i don't know how to find it's exact variety


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Just take a branch of it to your County Extension office. They can tell you all about it. Wait your in Australia 
I'll do some studying tomorrow. See if I can find the differences.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

okay I had a look and we have Plumbago auriculata just by checking visually

this is a problem


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

thanks for all your help!

My mum is convinced it should be okay because what we've mostly read is that is can cause abortions (won't be an issue) and may cause them to sweat if they eat a lot but i don't think they're completely gorge themselves on it, will they? there's lots of other things to eat around :shrug:

edit: this website says it doesnt poison livestock
http://www.crescentbloom.com/plants/Specimen/PI/Plumbago auriculata.htm


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

as long as there are other things for them to eat, they aren't likely to over eat on it. It's mostly the roots that are poisonous. Mine have a couple plants in their pen that they just really don't touch. It's not a plant that poisons in small amounts for sure.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

okay good 

They have grass and other plants and will have hay or some other kind of feed as extra so they shouldnt attack it hahaha


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm sorry but the books hubs has are all on local area weeds and things .
I never thought to look where you were from , lolol.
Im glad goathiker helped you out


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

That's alright, everything helps :3
Even though every new bit of information I find seems to conflict with the next onder:


----------

